# Winamp- Not playing Songs



## S. Angel (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello! I'm using the "Classic" version of the basic winamp. I recently downloaded a Splinter Cell skin for the "Classic" version. I used to have Winamp, but I redownloaded it today and applied the skin. I have a "Playlists" toolbar set on my taskbar. I click on it, then select a playlist, and it automatically plays on Winamp, which is what I want. But when I heard nothing. So I clicked on 'Winamp' and clicked on the first song on the playlist. It went from song 1 to song 10 without playing anything. Like a loading bar, every second it went to the next song until it reached the final song, not playing anything. I'm currently running Windows XP on a Dell computer. I also have windowblinds, but incase of it causing the problem, I all ready placed 'Winamp' under the "Per Applications" section.

Thank you.
-S. Angel


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's the symptom you see when the playlist no longer points to the proper folder. Try recreating the playlist from the original music files, my guess is that it'll work.


----------

